# Shoot em up!



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

Ich empfehle diesen film an alle die:

ACTION
KILL BILL STYLE

lieben..

den er ist zwar brutal aber wahnsinnig humorvoll (ich sag nur möhre)^^


----------

